# MOCA in an apartment cable system?



## shoek (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi,

My mom is moving into an apartment. She uses Tivo HD at her home now and I was thinking to upgrade her to Roamio + Mini. There is community WiFi provided and basic cable in the apartment. There is no ethernet, so I was thinking o use MOCA between the Roamio and Mini. Are there any issues with this in an apartment environment (eg: shared cable system)? I don't know how it is wired, but imagine it is some kind of distribution system from a central point in the building.

Thanks,
-Steve


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Moca is doable in apartments, but the Roamio needs either a wired connection to a router, or at least be connected to a wireless bridge so it thinks it's connected by wire. It's also a good idea to install a POE filter on the input side of her apartment's main splitter.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The Roamio does have wireless built in, but if you are going to use it with a Mini you'll probably need to get a wireless ethernet bridge so it can feed internet to the Mini through the MoCA connection. And like BigJim said, MoCA is possible in an apartment but can be tricky depending on how the apartment coax is wired. You could always just buy her a 2nd TiVo HD used..


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MoCa is simply running network using the coax cable without having to run ethernet cables. It would need adapters to the devices (tivos, etc) and the router. Minis and Roamio Plus/Pro has builtin MoCa, and you may only need an adapter at the router's and modem. Coax to adapter after splitting, 1 leg to adapter, other to modem. Ethernet port to router's LAN port.


----------



## jani (Nov 15, 2014)

I see a "buying service" auction on eBay for 49 bucks to _help_ you buy a tivo at a 200+ discount. What's this all about. Sure I want a discount, but I would rather do it myself and not have to spend another 49 bucks. What are these guys doing to get discounted hardware/service?

___________
adil


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jani said:


> I see a "buying service" auction on eBay for 49 bucks to _help_ you buy a tivo at a 200+ discount. What's this all about. Sure I want a discount, but I would rather do it myself and not have to spend another 49 bucks. What are these guys doing to get discounted hardware/service?


This thread should answer your questions:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520530


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

MoCA can work, the issue would be internet connectivity. If there is a captive page to log into the wifi on a computer or mobile device, it would be tricky, at best, to connect a TiVo to that. It also depends if there is Wifi actually available in-unit, or only in a common area.


----------

